# صورة شهداء الميلاد 2010



## uoan (11 فبراير 2010)

صورة ياريت اراها منتشره فى كل المنتديات وهى عبارة عن هروب العائلة المقدسة من هيرودس الملك ويحيط بها ارواح اطفال بيت لحم الشهداء 144000  بفرح وتهليل وقد اضيفا اليهم 6 شهداء عيد الميلاد المجيد 
وهم :
الشهيد ايمن ذكريا
الشهيد بولا عاطف
الشهيد ابانوب كمال
الشهيد رفيق رفعت
الشهيد بيشوى فريد
الشهيد مينا حلمى
الحادث الذى حول نجع حمادى من فرحة الى حزن شديد واصبح  يوم العيد حداد وجناز عام فى نجع حمادى وكل تخومها 
ارجوا ان تذكرونا فى صلاتكم امام عرش النعمة


----------



## besm alslib (12 فبراير 2010)

*الله يرحمهم وبيكفي انهم بين احضان الرب يسوع هاد اكبر عزاء*

*شكرا على الصورة فعلا كتير حلوة *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## mera* (14 فبراير 2010)

*هم فعلا بقوا شفعاء لينا فى السماء شكرا على الصورة*


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

صورة معبرة جدا جدا


----------



## Mason (14 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى أوى على الصورة _
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_
_ويحافظ علينا_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

صورة جميلة جدااااااا
الف شكر وربنا ينيحهم واكيد هما فى مكان افضل بكتيـــر جدا


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

مميزه جدا جدا 





شكرا ليكم​


----------



## رانا (14 فبراير 2010)

الرب قادر ان يصبر ذويهم ويكون لهم نصيب مع الشهداء والقديسين​


----------



## نونوس14 (15 فبراير 2010)

*صورة رااااااااااااااااااائعة وجمييييييلة*
*ربنا يرحمهم هما دلوقتى فى احضان القديسين*


----------



## uoan (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليكم كلكم وربنا ينفعنا بصلاتهم عنا امام عرش النعمة ....ويعزى اهلهم ..ولون اهلهم متعزيين جدا جدا جدا احنا ال عيزين تعزية 
بكرة قداس الاربعين فى ابروشية نجع حمادى فى دير القديس الانبا بضابا واستعدادات امنية مكثفة واستعدادات داخلية من الخدمة ولازم ال يدخل بدعوة ومفيش اى شخص يدخل من غير دعوة والدير اعتزر عن قبول اى رحلات منذ يومين الا الوفود ال جاية تشارة فى القداس ....ربنا ينفعنا بصلاتهم​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (24 فبراير 2010)

جميل جداااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

ربنا ينيح روحهم

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

